# How do Music commissions work?



## ResolutionBlaze (Nov 22, 2017)

Title.

Are these even a thing?  Are they expensive?  Who does them?  What's the process?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 22, 2017)

forums.furaffinity.net: Commission (Selling): - (Music) Character & Soundtrack comms Starting at $20

@TigerBren does music. You can talk with him to find out. He made my theme for Drake.


----------



## xofrats (Nov 23, 2017)

I bought music once before for a small game. It costed 30$ for 30 seconds which I think was fitting and maybe a little low.
I made a posting on a music forum and showed the art-style of the game and a bit about what it was about and what I had in mind.
Then 5 composers send their examples, and I picked the one, I thought had a style that matched, what I wanted the best. This part was the hardest. They were all so talented. On the team we put the examples on while we worked on the graphics, to see what fitted the best.
They made a 5 seconds sample with the instruments and beat, and I could give feedback.
A month later I got the music and all was good.


----------

